# Archäologie



## Hoschie78 (20. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

da es rund 1000 Themen dazu gibt wollte ich noch den 1001 eröffnen mit dem Gedanken einer kleinen "Sammlung" der wirklich begehrten Stücke.

Soll heißen, bitte schreibt hier rein welche von den "wirklich seltenen" Stücken ihr schon euer Eigen nennen dürft.

Darunter verstehe ich z.B. die beiden Caster-Stäbe (Zwerge und Tolvir), ZinRokh natürlich, das Scarabäen-Mount oder das Einhand-Schwert der Tolvir....

Von allen anderen Epics hat man ja schon viel gelesen, aber hierzu gibt es bisher wenig Infos, ob und wie häufig diese schon erfolgreich restauriert wurden.

Also bitte nur melden, wer eins der "Sahnehäubchen" ergattert hat 

Ach ja, Tante Edith meint es wär ne gute Idee vielleicht auch den Armory-Link zu posten, bei dem das Teil angelegt ist......um Flames vorzubeugen


----------



## Windelwilli (20. Januar 2011)

Von den "Sahnestücken" habe ich lediglich 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ausgebuddelt. Der Rest läßt weiterhin auf sich warten....


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (20. Januar 2011)

hab nachtelfentrinket und zinrohk gleichzeitig laufen, zinrohk noch nich fertig, bin eh ele und brauch weder noch


----------



## Æxodus (21. Januar 2011)

Ich farme gezielt Tyrandes Lieblingspuppe. Habe alle sonstigen rares der Nachtelfen fertig und jetzt über 1000 Fragmente der Nachtelfen gesammelt, jedoch bis jetzt keinen Auftrag für die Puppe erhalten. Echt, man darf wirklich nix gezielt farme denn dann klappts schon garnet. Trolle sammel ich halt nur wenn die Punkte in Kalimdor erscheinen. Von den Tol'vir hab ich bis jetzt nur den Ring des Kindskaisers. Habe Leute aus meiner Gilde gefragt wer denn alles die Puppe schon hat. 2 haben Sie, jedoch haben die den Auftrag erhalten bevor Sie alle restlichen rares von den Nachtelfen erstellt haben. Das gibt mir zu denken ^^

Mfg


----------



## Belgeron (21. Januar 2011)

Das Nachtelfen Zeug hatte ich alles als 1. komplett fertig, die Puppe hab ich ziemlich schnell gehabt, die kam gleich nach der Level 60 Epic Brust.

Was viel mehr stört, das immer noch 90% Nachtelfen zu buddeln sind, egal ob in Norend oder Kalimdor. Ich hab bis jetzt gerade mal 2 graue Artefakte ausgebuddelt bei den TolVir, weil pro Stunde maximal 1 Spot in Uldum kommt und ich betreibt das schon als abendfüllende Aufgabe.
Ich hab schon fast alle Achievments komplett, es fehlt nur noch der Neruber Stab und bei den TolVir die Geschichte... Aber es kommt halt sogut wie nie ein Spot und das Demotiviert extrem im Moment.

Den 359er Zwergenstab oder das Mount "[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Szepter von Azj'Aqir"  [/font]hab ich gedanklich schon abgehackt bei dem Nachtelfenüberfluss




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## Æxodus (24. Januar 2011)

So hab jetzt 2000 Nachtelfenfrags gesammelt und immer noch keine Puppe. Dafür habe ich gestern als 2tes Rar das Szepter von Azj'Aqir bekommen. Ich habe andauernd Punkte in Uldum, sogar 3-4 gleichzeit bzw. wenn ich eins in uldum fertig habe erscheint direkt das nächste. Muss man sich mal vorstellen, 1tes Rar den Ring des Kindskaisers und als 2tes das Mount wo andere es bis jetzt immer noch nicht haben. Dafür hör ich von Leuten das die die Puppe so schnell haten wie ich das Mount. Ich will das Trinket, das Mount häte noch warten könne ^^. Naja so ist das mit dem Glück.

Mfg


----------



## Pectus (24. Januar 2011)

Hach du Gluecklicher, bist der erste von dem ich hoere dass er das Mount hat. Bin auch grad am Ring und wuensch mir nun dasselbe Glueck wie du )
Bitte bitte


----------



## Magrotus (25. Februar 2011)

Habe gezielt bis auf 525 nur Östliche Königreiche gefarmt und farme dort jetzt auch Zwerge weiter, denn ich will den Stab haben. Meine Gildenkollegen, die auch Archis sind, belächeln mich nur milde, aber noch gebe ich nicht auf.
Aber es ist schon ein kranker Farmberuf, vor allem, wenn man ihn intensiv macht. Ein bißchen so primitiv wie Farmville
Wenn ich den Stab habe, ist alles gut

Hab bisher den Raptor, das Raptor-Pet, Zwerge: rar Tochter des Gastwirts (totaler Müll, teilt sich CD mit Hauptruhestein) und den Bierkrug mit den 4 tanzenden Zwerginnen, der bringt ab und an Fun in ner Instanz^-^


----------



## Metadron72 (25. Februar 2011)

Magrotus schrieb:


> Habe gezielt bis auf 525 nur Östliche Königreiche gefarmt und farme dort jetzt auch Zwerge weiter, denn ich will den Stab haben. Meine Gildenkollegen, die auch Archis sind, belächeln mich nur milde, aber noch gebe ich nicht auf.




die wissen schon warum, ich habe nun über 700 zwerg artefakte zusammen gesetzt und immer noch kein stab .-)


----------



## Tephis (25. Februar 2011)

Also ich hab in Kalimdor 'gezielt' nach der Puppe gegraben, weils dort eine große Dichte an Nachtelfen-Spots hat.

Auf dem Weg von 1-525 (ca. 20 Stunden bis zur Puppe) sind dann schon ein paar der kleinere Nachtelfen-Rares gedroppt und die Puppe war bei mir dann auch das letzte was fehlte und es schien ein wenig so als wollte und wollte die nicht kommen. Irgendwann kam sie dann aber doch.

Einerseits frage ich mich, ob ein Item diesen Aufwand wert ist, andererseits hab ich mit der Puppe jetzt wirklich viel Spaß und schätze die auch mehr als irgendein Bossdrop. Archäologie liegt seitdem bei mir ein wenig brach, auch wenn ich das Zweihand-Schwert noch gerne hätte .

Im Vergleich zu manch anderen erscheint mir mein Zeitaufwand noch vertretbar, wobei ich auch nicht 'nebenbei' gebuddelt habe. Ich war gezielt auf Kalimdor, Ruhestein in Sturmwind, hab nach jedem Spot neu überdacht welche Spots ich als nächstes anfliege und hab über Ruhestein-Sturmwind-Portal nach Hyjal/Uldum auch einiges an Flugzeit sparen können. Vielleicht hab ich ein wenig Glück gehabt, aber Leuten die einem erzählen wollen, dass sie schon seit Wochen intensiv nach etwas graben kann ich nicht so recht glauben. Die Wahrheit liegt wohl irgendwo in der Mitte zwischen Glück und Einsatz.


----------



## Metadron72 (25. Februar 2011)

die puppe is ja auch nen witz gegen den 2h stab der zwerge und den weltenzerstörer ^^ 
guck mal wiviel 1000 schon die puppe haben und wer den 2h stab hat


----------



## Tephis (25. Februar 2011)

Mag durchaus sein, dass einige Items einfacher sind als andere. Letzten Endes ist es halt auch Glückssache.

Allerdings habe ich trotzdem den Eindruck, dass manche den Aufwand hoch treiben indem sie Ihren Frust loswerden wollen und behaupten schon Wochen nach etwas zu graben und wo sich dann im Nachhinein rausstellt, dass sie pro Woche mal 1-2 Stunden gesucht haben. Verlässliches zu den Chancen wird wohl nur Blizzard selbst haben.

Zu dem Stab kann ich mal gar nix sagen, da er für mich als Paladin ziemlich uninteressant ist und ich keine Twinks habe. Also trotzdem mal viel Glück!


----------



## Metadron72 (25. Februar 2011)

Tephis schrieb:


> Mag durchaus sein, dass einige Items einfacher sind als andere. Letzten Endes ist es halt auch Glückssache.
> 
> Allerdings habe ich trotzdem den Eindruck, dass manche den Aufwand hoch treiben indem sie Ihren Frust loswerden wollen und behaupten schon Wochen nach etwas zu graben und wo sich dann im Nachhinein rausstellt, dass sie pro Woche mal 1-2 Stunden gesucht haben. Verlässliches zu den Chancen wird wohl nur Blizzard selbst haben.
> 
> Zu dem Stab kann ich mal gar nix sagen, da er für mich als Paladin ziemlich uninteressant ist und ich keine Twinks habe. Also trotzdem mal viel Glück!




das ist sicher auch so, mit dem übertreiben allerdings könnte ich nen screen von archy machen ^^ ich buddel pro tag ca 3 stunden und am we ca 16 (also aufs ganze we gesehen).
hab grad aber echt ersmal die schnauze voll, und solang du nicht den 2h stab oder den weltenzerstörer fürn retri haben willst, musst dir auch keine sorgen machen 

und danke fürs daumen drücken .-) 

p.s. ne chancen liste fänd ich auch mal toll, das skelli pet+mount wird wohl irgendwo nahe 90% liegen


----------



## Gromagus (28. Februar 2011)

Also ich suche auch immer mal nebenbei wenn ich auf farmen keinen Bock habe. Hab jetzt die Fertigkeit auf 525 und bisher trotzdem erst 4 nichtgraue Gegenstände. Vor allem fehlt mir noch das Skellettmount, wenn ich hier so lese bekommt man das ja fast "instant" mit dem Beruf. Hab bisher nur das Fosilien-pet (schon bei 200 oder so), die 60er Brust, das Windspiel und die Druide/Priester-Figur. Trotzdem finde ich Archäologie sinnvoller als hunderte Viecher zu kürchnern um mir neue Lederrezepte beim Händler holen zu können. Da flieg ich lieber durch die komplette Welt (ja inklusive BC und WOTLK Gebiete) und glotz nebenbei fern.


----------



## Wigo (28. Februar 2011)

Also ich bring mal diesen tollen Nebenberuf auf einen einfachen Nenner:

Maximallverarschung von Blizzad


----------



## suno (28. Februar 2011)

Also ich muss ja sagen, das was man will bekommt man nicht. Ich habe nun schon Epicring, N811 Robe, 1h Axt, alle Pets und das Fossile Mount sowie die Box von Yogg Saron ...

Ich suche aber das Troll-Schwert oder den Zwergen-Stab ... verflucht noch eins -.-


----------



## Metadron72 (28. Februar 2011)

suno schrieb:


> Also ich muss ja sagen, das was man will bekommt man nicht. Ich habe nun schon Epicring, N811 Robe, 1h Axt, alle Pets und das Fossile Mount sowie die Box von Yogg Saron ...
> 
> Ich suche aber das Troll-Schwert oder den Zwergen-Stab ... verflucht noch eins -.-





hab ich auch alles schon ewig + trinket + alle verwandlungen und farme deshalb schon lange nur noch zwerge+trolle und nüx


----------



## Hosenschisser (1. März 2011)

Wigo schrieb:


> Also ich bring mal diesen tollen Nebenberuf auf einen einfachen Nenner:
> 
> Maximallverarschung von Blizzad




Nö, der Beruf funktioniert ganz genau so wie von Blizzard beschrieben.


----------



## Metadron72 (1. März 2011)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Nö, der Beruf funktioniert ganz genau so wie von Blizzard beschrieben.




/sign


----------



## CyberTwin (13. März 2011)

Ich Farme mal kalimdor (wegen tol´vir natürlich, Kanope und Mount) oder auch wenns mir dann zu öde wird östlische für den zwergenstab und wenn es so sein soll das 2h schwert. Ich besitze nun 19 rare items durch archäologie, dabei sind die besten halt die Nachtelfenpuppe, tol´vir 1h schwert und tol´vir ring. allerdings seid dem letzten projekt bei tol´vir (der ring) scheint da seid ewig nichts mehr zu kommen -_- naja ich werde natürlich weiterhin versuchen das zu bekommen was ich haben möchte^^
allerdings kommt allein das projekt "Kanope" gefühlt nur sehr sehr selten....aber was solls weiter gehts^^


----------



## Youmaycry (6. April 2011)

habe den beruf scho nlange auf max ! bisher bekommen : raptor pet und mount, krug , windspiel, aufziehgnom und als nächstes den azshara mantel.

allerdings schaue ich öfter mal auf die weltkarte richtung uldum und habe bisher keine einzige ausgrabungsstätte dort gesehen. schon komisch


----------



## Videorecordum (11. April 2011)

Youmaycry schrieb:


> ......
> allerdings schaue ich öfter mal auf die weltkarte richtung uldum und habe bisher keine einzige ausgrabungsstätte dort gesehen. schon komisch



Ich hoff ich trete Dir ned auf den Schlips wenn ich folgendes frage:

Du weisst aber schon, das Du pro Kontinent 4 Ausgrabungsstellen hast - und solang du ned eine "abbuddelst", keine neue hinzukommt und diese bestehenbleiben ?
Diese 4 bleiben ewig dieselben, sie wechseln nicht pro Tag/Woche/Monat, solang du ned mindestens eine abarbeitest und eine NEUE ( diese dann Random ) anstelle der Abgearbeiteten erscheint.
Um schneller in Uldum buddeln zu können musst du brav alle abgrasen bis dann da eine auftaucht.

Solltest du das ohnehin wissen, dann tut mir meine doofe Frage an Dich leid und ich bitte um Verzeihung.

Schönen Tag noch.


----------



## Youmaycry (21. April 2011)

Ne ist mir schon klar, aber komsicherweise spawnen  die Dinger überall, nur in Uldum, nicht ....... bis vor kurzem.

Und nein .... ich fühle mich nicht auf den Schlips getreten 

Seit 3 Tagen oder so bin ich wieder mehr am buddeln und momentan spawnen aufeinmal etliche Ausgrabungsstätten in Uldum.

Generell buddel ich immoment nur blaues und epixxe aus, alles aber nur so spielereien.

Das einzigste was mich noch interessiert ist das AQ Mount, also das Szepter Ding da 

Aber bei Mounts bin ich ja hartnäckig, früher oder später istr es meins. Garantiert ^^


----------



## jase03 (20. Februar 2013)

kommen eventuell auch wieder neue epische items für level 90 ins spiel?? dann würde sich es ja lohnen nebenbei archäologie hochzuskillen


----------



## Virikas (25. Februar 2013)

Nicht direkt für 90, aber sehr praktische Items wie ich finde. Alles iLvl 463 (aufwertbar!) und bereits mit 85 tragbar 
*
*Trinket: http://wowdata.buffed.de/?s=113992
Caster Offhand: http://wowdata.buffed.de/?s=113980
Agi Stangenwaffe: http://wowdata.buffed.de/?s=113981

Trinket ist für jede Klasse mehr oder minder brauchbar. Über die Stangenwaffe freuen sich Mönche, Bären, Katzen und die Caster Offhand ist eben für Caster eine nette Geschichte.

Dazu kommt halt, dass man die "grauen" Artefakte verpacken kann. Die verpackten gibt man dann ab und kann dafür dann Artefakte einer anderen Rasse bekommen.
Seeeehr praktisch, auch wenn das Umtauschverhältnis nicht wirklich schön ist


----------



## jackbar125 (23. Oktober 2013)

So hab jetzt 2000 Nachtelfenfrags gesammelt und immer noch keine Puppe.











___________________
Fifa 14 Ultimate Team Coins


----------

